# LIMA, una raya mas al tigre



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

que buenas fotos...


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

reermosas fotossssssss


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Marsupilami said:


> espectaculares. qué es ese edificio piramidal que parece mezquita?












Es el templo principal de la iglesia Mormona y esta en el lado Este de la ciudad de Lima, en una zona de viviendas.

De verdad vives en las Islas de Pascua? 

==========

PISCO: me gustaron las fotos, tienes talento para la fotografia de hecho. Me gustaron las vistas de la costa de Lima, que PACIFICO se ve el oceano.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Las fotos son geniales, nunca cansa apreciar estas vistas.


----------

